# 2002 chevy 2500 vs. 2500hd - big difference ?



## ernest

Just wondering what the difference is ?


----------



## mkwl

I could be wrong, but I believe the regular 2500 would be classified as a 2500LD- 8600GVW, while the 2500HD has a GVW of 9200. I believe some of the frame and suspension components in the 2500HD's are stronger (thus able to stand up to more weight) than the 2500(LD). If you can, go for a 2500HD as the 2500(LD)'s have been discontinued. Just my $.02


----------



## chcav1218

I have a 2000 2500 LD. It needs a lot of help in the fron end to keep from sagging, but it seems like the 2500HD's that I've seen around don't have as much of a problem.


----------



## DeereFarmer

2500HDs also have the 4.10 gears standard and the above mentioned suspension upgrades. I think it also comes with the 8 lug wheels standard (atleast mine did). My 2500HD sags about an inch tops with a 8' Fisher on the front.


----------



## Detroitdan

DeereFarmer;598588 said:


> 2500HDs also have the 4.10 gears standard and the above mentioned suspension upgrades. I think it also comes with the 8 lug wheels standard (atleast mine did). My 2500HD sags about an inch tops with a 8' Fisher on the front.


last time I looked you could only get 3:73s with the Duramax. That sucks, because 4:10s are the best thing since sliced bread.
I think the rear axles are different too. Doesn't the hd have a full floater?


----------



## B&B

Major difference between the 2500 and 2500HD are...

1) GVWR 8600 vs 9200 (like mkwl already mentioned).
2) Will have the AutoTrak T-case (like the 1/2 tons and 2000 Silverado body 2500's used) instead of the 261/263 that the HD's are equipped with
3) Lighter spec T-bars on the front
4) Lighter spec rear spring leaves
5) 9.5 rear axle instead of the 10.5 or 11.5 that the HD's use.

Non HD 2500's were only available with the 6.0. Most were 3.73 equipped. 

Usually set lower to the ground as well stock....dead giveaway for a 2500 at a glance.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Most of this is true, but you could option them better too. I have the 4.10's in mine, the autotrak sucks, it barely dropped an inch when I put my 8 foot meyer on to move it. I would like to grab a set of HD rear leaves to toss under it. But it is only a 600 lb GVWR difference between the 2. It would be nice to have that full floater too.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Detroitdan;598938 said:


> last time I looked you could only get 3:73s with the Duramax. That sucks, because 4:10s are the best thing since sliced bread.
> I think the rear axles are different too. Doesn't the hd have a full floater?


4.10s are so good. I have them in my truck and love them. Pretty much the best gearing there is for these trucks.


----------



## B&B

DeereFarmer;599380 said:


> 4.10s are so good. I have them in my truck and love them. Pretty much the best gearing there is for these trucks.


The 4.10's do work perfect with the 6.0's. 

But the Dmax and 8.1's actually work better with the 3.73's. With the extra low speed torque they have over the 6.0 the lower gear multiplication isn't necessary.


----------



## rcpd34

B&B;598947 said:


> Major difference between the 2500 and 2500HD are...
> 
> 1) GVWR 8600 vs 9200 (like mkwl already mentioned).
> 2) Will have the AutoTrak T-case (like the 1/2 tons and 2000 Silverado body 2500's used) instead of the 261/263 that the HD's are equipped with
> 3) Lighter spec T-bars on the front
> 4) Lighter spec rear spring leaves
> *5) 9.5 rear axle instead of the 10.5 or 11.5 that the HD's use.*
> 
> Non HD 2500's were only available with the 6.0. Most were 3.73 equipped.
> 
> Usually set lower to the ground as well stock....dead giveaway for a 2500 at a glance.


The bigger axle is only available with the 8.1 or Duramax. 
4.10 not available with Duramax as mentioned.


----------



## B&B

rcpd34;599838 said:


> The bigger axle is only available with the 8.1 or Duramax.
> 4.10 not available with Duramax as mentioned.


Correct, thats why I said 10.5 *OR* 11.5 as it depends on engine choice.


----------



## calhoun

ernest;598435 said:


> Just wondering what the difference is ?


Rear axle is the biggest difference. BB mentioned 10.5 or 11.5. The size is only part of the advantage as these are full float design. They will carry more weight for many more miles because of there size and there design. The 2500 has a semi float design.
The HD also sits 2" higher. You can see by the spacer between the bumper and the grill.


----------



## Detroitdan

I used to have a work truck, was a 2000 2500 6.0 liter. No idea what the gears were, but it would outpull all of the 6.0 liter 4wd 2500HDs that we had. I don't know if it had 4:10s and the HDs all had 3:73s, or if the HDs had 4:10s it must have had 4:56s. It was a rocket down low, and it towed skidsteers and stuff way better. Flew up the hills, just an all around stronger truck. Last time I saw it, it had 315k miles on it. HARD miles.


----------



## rcpd34

Detroitdan;601472 said:


> I used to have a work truck, was a 2000 2500 6.0 liter. No idea what the gears were, but it would outpull all of the 6.0 liter 4wd 2500HDs that we had. I don't know if it had 4:10s and the HDs all had 3:73s, or if the HDs had 4:10s it must have had 4:56s. It was a rocket down low, and it towed skidsteers and stuff way better. Flew up the hills, just an all around stronger truck. Last time I saw it, it had 315k miles on it. HARD miles.


If it had 4:56 they weren't from the factory.


----------



## Detroitdan

rcpd34;601622 said:


> If it had 4:56 they weren't from the factory.


yeah, I had no idea how long it's been since 4:56s were available. So it was more likely 4:10s and the HDs had sissy 3:73s. But there was definitely a huge difference in getting the power to the ground. Those 2500HDs we had really turned me off to new pickups for a long time. And they should have towed better, 4wd puts a little more weight to the front, plus they were extended cabs so longer wheelbases too. But they were total dogs.


----------

